# Bitch Stripe?



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all, 

Was wondering if you guys could confirm if Penny is developing a "Bitch stripe"? From her neck down to her tail along her spine (no further than half an inch either side) there is grey/silver coming in but there is no grey/silver on her torso or her legs, just around her neck the back of her ears and now going along her spine down her back... is that a bitch stripe forming? Ive really noticed it the last two weeks or so getting more prominent and showing without my brushing her fur back to see it and even until she was about 5 months old when you brushed the fur back along her spine there was no silver but its really starting to come in now... I could take a few picture if that would make it easier... 

Thanks!

oh also she is now 7 months and 1 week.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds just like it, I think so, let me see if I can dig up some pics of how Lara's bitch stripe started

A month and a half ago:









Now, you can really see the tan/white:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

mego said:


> Sounds just like it, I think so, let me see if I can dig up some pics of how Lara's bitch stripe started
> 
> A month and a half ago:
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing me the pictures... I think Penny is developing a bitch stripe here are two pictures of her I just took yesterday


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

What is a bitch strip???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

Stripe*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

https://www.google.ca/search?newwin...%2F103556-neutering-bitch-stripe.html;449;302

These are bitch stripes its silver/grey fur that runs along the spine


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

mandiah89 said:


> https://www.google.ca/search?newwin...%2F103556-neutering-bitch-stripe.html;449;302
> 
> These are bitch stripes its silver/grey fur that runs along the spine



Hey, Dubya's in those pictures. How did they get Dubya's pictures??? Not that I care all that much, it says they got them from this site. I suppose maybe I should look at our policy about pictures here. 

I have to say that Dubya had a bitch stripe and he was never neutered. And a pup (not out of Dubya or any of his progeny) out of Odie who is not quite four months old, Lord, and not nuetered, has a healthy bitch stripe. His sister, Lassie does not.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Kira4589 said:


> What is a bitch strip???
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 :spittingcoffee:   
Sorry it made me laugh like crazy!!!! Happens to my all the time.


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

That shows what it looks like, but what is it? What does it mean or signify, or is it just a stripe?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Is that what that is?!

I have a solid black female, can they get them too? I thought she was trying to turn sable on me or someting, now I'm wondering if that's what it is. It's not nearly as noticeable as some of those pictures though, more like mandiah89's pictures?


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh , ok ,hold the phone. Alvin is getting a white patch behind his shoulder blades..and when you run his black saddle against the hair growth there are lots of light white/tan hairs underneath.

Is that a bitch strip then? He is monorchid according to the shelter I got him from 3 weeks ago..he is 4 1/2 months old or so. I can't find ANY testicle on him. Never mind monorchid.

I could care less what color he is...he is beautiful  I was just wondering if I need to look further into his development ? Where his "boys" are concerned?


----------

